# loosing hair around eye



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rico is loosing hair around his eye, its red and theres a couple of bumps. he is still acting like his goofy slef, hes been tested for mange .... twice. Anyone ever encounter this?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, i did, and i found out its and allergy to fleas, shes fine now, but i thought that she has mange... and i was scared!!!!


----------



## Shadyw (Feb 21, 2006)

My dog does that several times a year. He has allergies and he also looses the hair around his lips and chin from licking his feet cuz of the allergies. He is really allergic to grasses certain times of the year, but it goes away. I give him Benadryl for it when he gets real itchy.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hes on benadry now, do you think i should go to the vet. it seems like were there once a month, im strting to get agervated i want to know what it causing all of this.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww patience my friend!!! Things will get better, ya just gotta stick to it!!!up:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i hear yah i just wana know what he is alergic to so if i can keep him from it such as a food alergy i will. i just called my trainer up so i can start him on the raw diet.


----------



## Shadyw (Feb 21, 2006)

It is frustrating for sure. I've had my dog on all different types of diets including several raw diets and it wasn't the food that was causing the problem. His is mostly grasses and such, he even breaks out in hives sometimes. I just give him a oatmeal bath and a Benadryl. I had taken him to the vet several times in the beginning, but they put him on some kind of steroid and the same thing as the Benadryl and it didn't do that much for him so I don't take him anymore. I was hoping he'd out grow it but he's 4 yrs. old now and we just live with it and make him comfortable as much as we can.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Y ai know what ya mean!!!! Pantera its bug bites!!! Fleas and other things, I felt so bad for her...... Shes fine now.....


----------



## Shadyw (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, I hear fleas and bugs can reek havoc on them. Fortunately I never had a flea on him so I know it's not that. But if you take him out in the grass and he lays down on it, his stomach gets all red and rashed up. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant even get him on a diet that agrees with his stomache, thats why im going to raw, he seems fine though no pain or anything like that


----------



## Shadyw (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm glad he's not in pain. He may get diarrhea from the raw food at first, I guess it will depend on what kind you go with. Good luck


----------

